# Juvenile Wolf Spider



## Archer (Jan 17, 2015)

A true 1:1 macro shot of a juvenile Wolf Spider


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2015)

Superb.

What are you using to take your shots?

I only have a fuji s4000 bridge camera, but the macro is always blurred at close quarters..


----------



## Archer (Jan 17, 2015)

Nikon D7100 with my Sigma 150mm Macro lens....
That shot shows the actual size of the spider compared to the size of my camera sensor....the spider's body was about 8mm long...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2015)

Excellent! :coolpics:


----------



## Archer (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks Archer....too much equipment for me to lug around unfortunately..


----------



## Archer (Jan 17, 2015)

The macro setting on your P&S/bridge camera is most likely not true macro, more like "close-up"...try moving away from your subject a bit and see what happens...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2015)

I'll try that Archer thanks ...it's supposed to give me macro shots up to 1/2 an inch...


----------



## Archer (Jan 17, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I'll try that Archer thanks ...it's supposed to give me macro shots up to 1/2 an inch...



If you have a view finder (or you can use the LCD screen) just set manual focus and move back and forth until your subject is in focus...this is how I shoot true 1:1 macro on my camera...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2015)

I will write that down...thanks muchly..


----------

